
Show HN: Etcports – Map any domain to any port (api.example.com-localhost:3001) - bgdam
https://github.com/asleepysamurai/etcports
======
bgdam
I made this little helper utility, since I often needed to test out an API
client, with the dev version running locally. Like how /etc/hosts maps domain
names to ip addresses, /etc/ports maps domain names to specific ports.

